# Arrowhead Motorsport Complex.



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi,

I just cleared a 5x20 space for the new track.. I want to do a 4 lane D Oval on the outer two lanes with the inner two lanes running with it in spots and breaking out into a road course...Need some ideas.. anyone up for the challenge?


Coach


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Sorry...
I don't have anything for that..
But it does sound interesting...


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

I like the idea too. Maybe have the inner lanes stay with the outer for the majority of the oval, so that you can replace just a couple pieces, and have a 4-lane oval whenever you want to.

With a couple more track swaps, you could convert the whole set-up to a lengthy 2- lane track, that utilizes both inner and outer lanes of the oval. 

Hmmm....I'm going to have to work on this - sounds like it could be fun!


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

*oval/road course combo*

Check out Full Tilt Speedways routed tracks.
Both the "Superspeedway" and the "Hilltop" design combine an oval and a road course.
The "Hilltop" uses a couple of removable sections to convert the oval into a road course.

http://home.bellsouth.net/p/s/community.dll?ep=16&groupid=241513&ck=


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wouldn't mind having one of their's. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Coach - On a lock and joiner track, you could run two lanes outside and two lanes inside. On the inside lanes you could put a junction track - criss-cross - junction track. This would allow both lanes of the inside track to be switched onto the road course. You would have to have another criss-cross on the track somewhere. I did it with my four lane giving me a city streets / highway set up. 
You would have a four lane oval just by have the switches open on the junction track.
If it isn't L & J track then you would have to change out tracks on the inside lanes.
Jim


----------

